# Daisy is going to her forever home today



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

she looks really sweet her forever home are going to be very lucky to get her you have done a great job with her,


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

The family she is going to is so lucky. You have done a great job.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love that first picture- they're both gorgeous


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Both are gorgeous pups! I know she'll be missed but it is always heartwarming to know she's going to a forever home & will be starting new adventures in her new life.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Good for Daisy!!! Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It's nice to hear she's found her forever home. She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

A great fresh start for Daisy. 

That surely can't be young Charlie in the first picture. Where has the time gone?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a pretty girl, your pups are gorgeous.

It must be so hard to see them go, I cannot imagine.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

"And everbody is a winner". 

With all of the bad things that go on in this world today--it's great to see a beautiful soul like her going to a wonderful family. 

You should be very proud of what you have accomplished!

Best of Luck to you all!

SJ


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Daisy*

We are her forever home and she is enjoying life now with our other dog Sadie.
Daisy is very happy and settled now i have put bits on the site about her and i do keep in touch with Marilyn to give an update on her progress.
Daisy thinks life is one big game now and she has that lovely Daisy smile all the time now.

Maggie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> We are her forever home and she is enjoying life now with our other dog Sadie.
> Daisy is very happy and settled now i have put bits on the site about her and i do keep in touch with Marilyn to give an update on her progress.
> Daisy thinks life is one big game now and she has that lovely Daisy smile all the time now.
> 
> Maggie


 
This is great to hear updates like this.....:dblthumb2


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> We are her forever home and she is enjoying life now with our other dog Sadie.
> Daisy is very happy and settled now i have put bits on the site about her and i do keep in touch with Marilyn to give an update on her progress.
> Daisy thinks life is one big game now and she has that lovely Daisy smile all the time now.
> 
> Maggie


How wonderful!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This pup is surely in heaven with you after her hard life! Keep us posted! We love the updates


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It really is so great to hear she's doing well.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It is so great to hear that your puppy is doing well. I often wonder about daisy, since we followed her during the tough times,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to Daisy, Sadie, and you!!!!!

There is nothing MORE EXCITING in life than adopting a rescue!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope Dasiy has now forgotten the bad times she does seem happy all the time now.
And she also plays a lot with all her toys and she gets Sadie to play with her and Sadie is nearly 11 so its given Sadie a new lease of life as well.
One of Daisy things she likes to do is when the post comes she hide it all over the house so when we come home from work its hunt the mail.
She also has a thing about my husbands motorbike boots and his rucksack if we go out and leave her and Sadie which is not very often we have a job getting in the front door as his boots and rucksack are behind the door good job the motorbike is locked in the garage ! 
We go away on caravan holidays and she really loves that we stay at farms were they have hop fields and she loves running through them chasing rabbits and what ever else she can chase.
I just hope this helps her to forget the bad times.

Maggie


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

She sounds as though she is having a great time with you! It is so nice to hear that she is very happy now after everything she went through. 
Thanks for updating us.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so good to hear Daisy is doing so well and she's settled right in there with you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

As I started reading this thread, I thought, Oh the new owners should be told to post here so we can hear how Daisy adjusted to her new home.....then I click to pg 2 and my wish is fulfilled.
Hooray for Daisy and her new family (those vacations sound like such fun, I wish I was going)


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Daisy*

I did post things about Daisy but not on this thread so let me tell you that my other dog Sadie came from Southern golden rescue and Daisy had a special invite to the show and i asked if i could enter her and they said yes.
So Daisy went on to win 1st prize for best rescue out of 45 dogs and 2nd for prettiest bitch she did us proud as my old dog Meg who i lost and still miss very much always used to win a prize for a pretty bitch so we think Daisy wants to keep up the tradtion for old Meg.
But poor Sadie i think is lovely but she very rarely wins anything but i don't care we think she is special.
As i was replying to this Daisy has just dragged my jumper from the chair and brought it to me she is so helpful !!! 
I will keep people posted on this thread.

Maggie


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy really is the most beautiful girl ever. We loved having her here with us and found it really hard when she left. She had come from excellent stock but sadly we will never know her full story. Give Daisy a huge kiss from me. Mal tells me that she had a benign growth on her nipple, poor baby had gone through so much.

Marilyn xxx:::


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Daisy*

I will give her a big kiss for you and i hope by now Charlie has got over her.
She has so many boyfriends now she has even pinched some of Sadie's boy friends and Sadie has lost 10 kilo's now.
And you know Daisy is getting spoiled rotten but she deserves it 
Maggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is great that Daisy is going to her new furever home. I know you will miss her but can feel better knowing she is loved and happy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can you help me to add a new photo of Daisy as i do not no how to add one.
Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Photo's i have just added 2 photo's of Daisy and Sadie i know know if i have done it correctly but its under Daisy in the members gallery if any one has any tips on this please feel free to advise me.
Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We lost Daisy's best friend Sadie very suddenly on the 25th July we are all very sad.

Maggie


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh....that's awful....what happened? So very sorry to hear this.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie,
I am so sorry to read that you lost your Sadie girl. She lived a long and loved life with you and will live on in your memories. I am glad that Daisy will help your pain some.  Give her lots of extra hugs and kisses. Rest in Peace sweet Sadie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How terrible !!!! Thought and prayers with you all.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> We lost Daisy's best friend Sadie very suddenly on the 25th July we are all very sad.
> 
> Maggie


I am so very sorry. Oh that's just not fair, they didn't have enough time together! My heart goes out to you all, I know you must miss her terribly.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you all.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers with you!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*My Darling Sadie*



mylissyk said:


> I am so very sorry. Oh that's just not fair, they didn't have enough time together! My heart goes out to you all, I know you must miss her terribly.


I do i cannot stop crying

Maggie


----------

